# (Very) Advanced Questions and Preperation



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

OK, so I will be in Cape May mid September this year. Staying about a week with the in-laws and my niece and nephew. Plan on doing as much surf fishing as I can in between babysitting duties (they are 4 and 1). I have done a bit of surf fishing but it's all been in NC the last five years. I have not been down to the Jersey shore in a while and never to Cape May (at least to fish, we stayed in Stone Harbor every year from when I was 2 till 20).

So I will be somewhat new to the area and somewhat new to what I am looking to catch. From the little I have read it looks like summer flounder, and maybe some stripers and weak fish will be the main targets.

That leads me to a few of my more specific questions.
What will be the bait of choice at this time of year? (Clams, mullet, bunker, metal)?
If there are mullet around should I bring my cast net?
What's my best bet for targeting a species this time of year?
Generally where should I be looking to fish, jetties, open beach, inlet, rips, bay??

Thanks for any help, I'm excited already and I have over three months to wait!!


----------



## rhetoric (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like you and I have a lot of the same experience. I've been surf fishing about 4 years...all in NC on the Outer Banks...and I'm going to NJ in August looking to fish around my babysitting duties for my 4 kids. So I don't know how much help I'd be. I will mention one thing though.

I can't speak to whether or not you'll see any bait fish, but take your cast net for sure just in case. Throw some of what you catch in a bucket for the 4 year old. My kids spent hours and hours last year playing with mullet in a bucket of water....it's a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Good call on letting the kids play with the mullet. Certainly was able to do a number on them with the cast net last year at Oak Island in September (which yeilded a few nice catches from the pier and surf). Hopefully I can do the same in NJ. Lots more jetties in NJ (Google Earth is great), they seem like they would be a great place to find some bottom structure and holes but again experience is lacking in this department. Will certainly do some exploring on my own (that's half the fun), but since I will have limited time in only a week, just don't want to be pissing in the wind the whole time. Either way I'm fishing and not at work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well this may help......
Spetember is a good time to fish. Water will still be warm, striper, blues, flatties and the occasional weakie can be found. Clams and bunker will work well. Like rhetoric said, bring your cast net. There are a boat load of places to fish down here. Depending on where you want to fish will determine your gear. I'll go by areas to help ya out. Obviously, if you're gonna fish the surf,you'll need surf gear. 10ft or better will work just fine. Jetties, Pier and the Sea Wall, 7-9 foot rods will work. So now the areas......

1-Poverty Beach, Cove at 2nd Ave, Sunset Beach, Higbees Beach, Cape May Point State Park : These spots are great for Striper and Blues. Clam and Bunker would be the baits of choice. A single rig or Top & Bottom rig will do just fine. (SURF GEAR)

2-Half Brudge at Grassy Sound: This is an old wooden bridge that was turned into a fishin pier. Flounder, Striper and Blues. Clam, Mullet, Mackerel, Minnows, would be the baits of choice. Again single or top & bottom rigs. (7-9ft gear)

3-The Sea Wall at New York Ave in North Wildwood: Great sport for Striper, Blues, Flounder and TOG. Not too hard to fish there if you know how fish Jetties. Clam, Mullet, Minnows, and Mackerel would be the baits of choice. 8-10ft rods will work to get ya further out fron the Jetty.

4-Bulk Head on Chestnut Ave in North Wildwood (Turtle Creek): Striper, Flounder, Blues. Clam, Mullet, Mackerel, Minnows would be the baits of choice. (7-9ft gear) 

5-Jetties at Higbee's Beach, Cape May Lewes Ferry and along Beach Drive in North Cape May: Striper, Blues, Flounder. Clam, Bunker, Plugs, Metal. These are good spots to fish as you have your choice of surf fishin or the jetties. Bribg your corkers. 

6-Middle Thoro Fare Bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest: Striper, Flounder and Blues. Clam, Mackerel, Squid, Minnows, Plugs, Metal would be the baits of choice. There are Sea Food processing plants on both side of the bridge.

Hope this helps a little. If ya have anymore questions give me a shout or let me know the dates you gys are comin into town. I'd be glad to help ya out and put ya on some fish.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Wholly info Batman! Thanks Dogg!

I think that answers the questions and then some. Got the gear I need already (from doing the same in OBX), so I will be all set there. Gives me a perfect idea of where to check out, like I said half the fun is figuring out how to find the fish but this put me miles ahead already. Would love to hook up with a fellow PnSer, so when the time gets closer I'll give you a shout to see if schedules can work. Thanks again, can't wait!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ruddedog is the man for SJ info. Like he said, basically from downtown Cape May, drive five minutes in any direction and throw it, you'll do ok. Plenty of good structure incl the sunken concrete ship off Sunset beach, the jetty at the point on the ocean side, and many others. Be aware that some enviromental group has laid claim to a large stretch of beach just east of the lighthouse and sends its little storm troopers out to chase fisherman away. Your ok as long as you are standing in the water holding the rod in your hand (not spiked), but they did call the cops on me last summer when I did'nt move fast enough for their liking.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, on the eviro group. Just curious, what reason do they claim for keeping people off the beach? Private property or something else? Either way plenty of places to wet a line. Time is ticking away and the week in Cape May coming soon. Can't wait. I get a practice run on the Outer Banks in two weeks so I should be ready.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Cape May and Cape May Point use Beach tags Between 10 am and 5PM. no fishing except in designated areas. Call ruddedog or he can give you my # I'm off on TUES-WEDS and his Schedule changes by shift


----------

